# Montage zum Stippen im Fluß



## Paintballer (15. August 2010)

Ja Gemeinde.

Mal wieder eine Frage meinerseits.
Ich bin ja wirklich ein begeisteter Feeder Angler im Fluß und sitze ab und an mit der Match oder Bolo am Teich.

Nu würde ich gerne mal an die Weser mit der Bolo.
Die Montagen und die Lotgeschichte sind mir dabei aber noch nicht so ganz klar.

Ich habe mal einem STipper zu gesehen der mit seiner 10m da saß und ich habe es nicht verstanden.

An seiner Rute war eine ca 8-10gr Pose, soweit noch klar.

Aber....

Wie lote ich den Grund aus auf Tiefe, wenn ich ein Lot Blei dran hänge zieht die Strömung die Pose doch unter Wasser.
Muß man das im Gefühl haben wenn man die Rute anhebt um zu sehen wann die Pose an die Oberfläche kommt und wieviel Blei sollte ich zum Beispiel in der Weser.

Die Montage...

Wenn ich da jetzt 8gr drann mache, und ich die POse verzögert fische, so wie ich es gelesen und gesehen habe, dann müsste durch die Strömung die Montage doch hoch kommen und der Haken weit vor meiner Pose sein. Also um genau zu sein, genau die Tiefe die ich vorher versucht habe zu loten. Und  dann evtl auch nur ein paar cm unter der Wasseroberfläche treiben.

Was habe ich denn jetzt an der Stippfischerei nicht verstanden, vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar links geben oder Tips, das ich das auch mal verstehe.

Danke euch.

Greetz
Der Paintballer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

schreibe mal Brassenwilli oder helmut vom browning-team an. die können Dir das genau erklären


----------



## bbalex1 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

es gibt posen die heißen lutscher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





die sin ziemlich schmal hin zur stömung und haben so auch wenig angriffsfläche und die pose wird dann auch nicht unterwasser gezogen ...


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (22. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

du musst das lotblei an gestraffter schnur sinken lassen
du musst dann auf die spitzen schauen und es anheben und wieder zum grund laseen.
wenn die spitze entlastet ist ist das blei au dem grund und wenn du es wieder langsam anhebst kannst du schauen wann die pose kommt und dann siehst du wie tief es ist

mfg


----------



## Paintballer (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

danke sehr.

Wie wäre dann die aufteilung des Bleies am Sinnvollsten.?
So das der Köder beim verzögern nicht unter der Wasseroberfläche treibt.


----------



## DerStipper (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

Du willst mit der Bolo fischen?


----------



## Paintballer (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

So ist der Plan....

Kopfrute will ich mich erst später dran versuchen


----------



## DerStipper (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

Also mit der Bolo kannst du soweit ich weiß, nicht verzögert fischen. Aber hab mich damit nie so beschäftigt. Aber wüsste nicht wie das gehen sollte.


----------



## Tricast (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Also mit der Bolo kannst du soweit ich weiß, nicht verzögert fischen. Aber hab mich damit nie so beschäftigt. Aber wüsste nicht wie das gehen sollte.


 
Idealer weise  fischt man die Bolo im stehen und bei stromauf wehenden Wind. Der Wind und die viele Schnur, die hoch aus dem Wasser gehalten wird, verzögern die Drift der Pose.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## DerStipper (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*



Tricast schrieb:


> Idealer weise  fischt man die Bolo im stehen und bei stromauf wehenden Wind. Der Wind und die viele Schnur, die hoch aus dem Wasser gehalten wird, verzögern die Drift der Pose.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Okay, damit kann ich was anfangen. Und deswegen auch immer die hohen Tragkräfte oder?
Und was wenn der Wind mit der Strömung steht? Kann man die das Fischen mit der Bolo dann vergessen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Okay, damit kann ich was anfangen. Und deswegen auch immer die hohen Tragkräfte oder?
> Und was wenn der Wind mit der Strömung steht? Kann man die das Fischen mit der Bolo dann vergessen?




Man kann trotzdem mit der Bolo angeln.

Bei stromauf wehendem Wind verzögert der Schnurbogen(in der Luft) die Drift sehr schön.

Bei stromab wehendem Wind musst du aktiv mit der Bolo bremsen. 

Bei Wind von vorn oder hinten wirste meist nach längerer Drift die Schnur hin und wieder umlegen(mending the line) müssen, um die Pose in der Spur zu halten.


----------



## Paintballer (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

Junge Junge...

Jetzt geht es los.
Das hätte ich mir so nicht vorgestellt

Vor Jahren mit der Matchrute hätte ich den Bügel der Rolle aufgemacht und die Schnur mit mit dem Finger an der Spule abgebremst.

Mit was Angel ich denn am besten im Fluß (Weser) mit der Pose.?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*



Paintballer schrieb:


> Junge Junge...
> 
> Jetzt geht es los.
> Das hätte ich mir so nicht vorgestellt
> ...



So kannste das mit der Bolo auch machen.

Leute mit dicker Börse, nehmen dafür eine Centrepin. Damit rollt sich die Schnur noch gleichmässiger ab, als von der Statio.

Zu den erforderlichen Posen-Tragkräften an der Weser kann ich dir nix sagen.
Da kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Paintballer (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

Ja stimmt.
Ne schöne Center Pin wär was feines.

Mit der Bolo werde ich mal so ausprobieren.

Mit der Aufteilung des Bleies kannst du mir nicht weiter helfen.?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

Grundsätzlich eine Hauptbebleiung in Tropfenform, direkt über dem Vorfach.

Dann hast verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

Ist der Grund sauber, bietret sich eine nachschleifende Montage an.
Dazu verteilst du in gleichmässigen Abständen etwa 5 - 8 kleine Schrote auf dem Vorfach. Die unteren schleifen über den Boden und verzögern die Drift.
Nebenbei siehst du dabei sehr gut die Tiefenunterschiede deiner Strecken, weil die Pose mal mehr, mal weniger stark verzögert wird.

Ist der Grund unrein oder krautig, hältste das Vorfach kurz ca. 20 - 30 cm.
Das Tropfenblei ist die einzige Bebleiung und es wird verzögert geangelt.
Du lotest deine Stelle so aus, dass das Blei knapp über dem Grund schwebt und angelst verzögert.
Der Haken mit dem Köder schwimmt vorne weg(durch die Strömung) und das Blei folgt ihm an der verzögert geführten Montage.

Darüber hinaus gibbet noch etliche Abwandlungen der Bleianordnung und verschiedene Führungsweisen(stoppen - treiben lasse - stoppen . . .(dadurch schwimmt der köder immer wieder auf und sackt dann wieder zum Grund))

Damit kann man Bücher füllen . .


----------



## Paintballer (23. August 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*

Danke dir, das hilft auf jedenfall weiter.
Ist im Prinzip mit der ersten Variante nix anderes wie mit der Match. (Ausser dem Tropfenblei)

Nur das ich da an der Werre in Herford gesessen habe und jetzt gehe ich an die Weser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Montage zum Stippen im Fluß*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich eine Hauptbebleiung in Tropfenform, direkt über dem Vorfach.
> 
> Dann hast verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...


 


uiii Andy,klasse erklärt!

Bin auch gerade am ausprobieren mit der Bolo an der Aller,klappt immer besser!


----------

